# Joe Rogan Fanny Pack Initiative Contest



## DragonHorse (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty hilarious contest going on at my site that I thought people may be interested in.  Joe Rogan is going to be signing a fanny pack for us to give away, and all you have to do is come up with 10 things that you would be able to carry around if you had a fanny pack.  

Check it out here: http://ronebreak.com/2009/07/03/fannypackinitiative/


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

Who wants a Joe Rogan fanny pack?!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 8, 2009)

ROFL, the word fanny is a rude word outside America! You'll have the non Americans giggling away now.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 8, 2009)

I could carry everything except my dignity.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

I got 10 things as my father carries one and is proud of it.

1.Wallet

2. Keys

3. Sunglasses,regular glasses.reading glasses.

4. A complete custom made section of the dictionary(he likes reading it for fun)

5. Paper and sticky note pads things

6.Pencils and Pens

7. A pack of Creative Whack Pack cards: http://www.starmagic.com/store.cgi?654455+1C3C

8. Tooth picks

9. Address book

10. Reciepts

I am sure there is more but I don't remember everything.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

(1) Glock 26.

(2 through 9) 7 round mag, loaded

(10) And one in the pipe


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2009)

Why would anybody want one?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know which comedian it he said of the much reviled fanny pack that it looks like your belt just ate a small animal


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to do it....




> I don't know which comedian it he said of the much reviled fanny pack that it looks like your belt just ate a small animal


 

Could it have been Joe Rogan!! He does stand up comedy too!! :lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> (1) Glock 26.
> 
> (2 through 9) 7 round mag, loaded
> 
> (10) And one in the pipe


This would be my only reason to have a fanny pack on. A nice home for my buddy, during those hot days of summer, when they ever get here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I have to do it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NAH it was before his time, I'm thinking it might have bee Robin Williams when I went to see him live. But it would be sweet irony if it was


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know which comedian it he said of the much reviled fanny pack that it looks like your belt just ate a small animal


 
Oh no no! with our meaning of the word fanny thats just too much :lol:


----------



## DragonHorse (Jul 9, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Oh no no! with our meaning of the word fanny thats just too much :lol:



I'm curious to know what your use of the word fanny is.  The only other thing I can think of would be the ***, which is basically the same thing.

anyway, if you havent yet, check out some of the responses in the comments, they're hilarious.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Dragon:

To answer your question on Fanny:

http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/f.htm

Just scroll down to Fanny.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

And here is mine that I posted on the site:



> 1. Carlos Mencias jokes(hes got to steal em from someone)
> 2. Pauly Shores career
> 3. Joan Rivers face
> 4. Oprahs penis(woman with that much power has to have one)
> ...


----------

